# une fois n'est pas coutume



## fisherofsouls

Bonjour à tous,

Qui saurait traduire en anglais l'expression "une fois n'est pas coutume" ?

"One swallow doesn't make a summer" peut-être ?

Merci !

Nick

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Rob G

Hi,

I believe that's the usual expression. To be absolutely true to tradition, I believe it's actually "One swallow does not a summer make".


----------



## Cavatine

If swallow here makes reference to the bird, I'd add a trinket to it, namely the French expression which looks like yours: "Une hirondelle ne fait pas le printemps" (mind you, it's not summer yet but spring, we have put clocks back  )
But warning, it doesn't mean "une fois n'est pas coutume", it just means that one person does not suffice to do something.


----------



## E-J

I would translate _une fois n'est pas coutume_ by something like "Just this once won't hurt" ... Does this fit your context, Nick?


----------



## Conchita57

Yes, that's exactly what it means. However, I don't know if there is an equivalent idiomatic expression in English.


----------



## tekla

Although I don't know what your context is, "to bend the rules" is an idiom meaning to make an exception. I've also heard "to stretch the rules," but I believe it's less common.

Variation on E.J.'s suggestion: in the context of trying to force a new food on a picky child, a parent might say, "One bite won't kill you."


----------



## Conchita57

I wouldn't use the expression 'Une fois n'est pas coutume' in the context of a picky child (he might think that he won't have to eat that anymore after this one time, if he understands what you are saying at all!).  It's more to do with your first two idioms, Tekla, or rather with the one about stretching the rules.  In fact, you would say that to justify an action you don't normally do, like perhaps gambling for the first time (dangerous!) or a glass of strong liquor (bad for you!) or taking just one puff of a cigarette (or something worse!) or you decide to binge on chocolate when you are on a diet (harmless, or is it?)...


----------



## pjwnet

I might translate this phrase as 'once doesn't make it a habit' but it doesn't quite seem to fit in the following context -

_'Une fois n'est pas coutume, les joueurs du vieux continent devront prendre leur mal en patience. Prévue initialement pour novembre, la nouvelle console de Sony sortira finalement en mars 2007'_

Am I missing something - can anyone help?


----------



## badgrammar

You might say "For once, players from..."
"Finally,
"Exceptionally"
or eve playfully
"It was about time:"

That phrase bothered me for years in translation, then I decided to completely circumnavigate it and just find words that express the idea : It is an exceptional or one-time occurence...


----------



## pjwnet

Yes, thank you, any of those would be good. I think I may have been thrown by the feeling that this is actually not the first time there has been a delay of this nature, so was perhaps looking for some other meaning!


----------



## edwingill

the literal translation = it does no harm just this once


----------



## hibouette

_'Une fois n'est pas coutume" = pour une fois_

_Je le traduirais par "for once"_


----------



## pjwnet

Thank you all for your suggestions. I think 'for once' does it best, but the literal translation offered by edwingill is interesting.


----------



## texasweed

There really *is* a "once is not always" motto in English. Not that I care for it but it's still worth mentioning.


----------



## Sam_HopingToHelp

Je veut m'excuser en avance - je ne peut pas ecrire des accents au-dessus de mes voyelles! 

D'accord, on y va...

J'ai un texte Francais sur la couche d'ozone, et je le dois traduire en anglais. J'ai beaucoup des difficultes avec le premier phrase. J'ai recherche les premiers mots "une fois n'est pas coutume" sur ces forums, mais ils n'ont un sens dans ce contexte. Donc, j'ai besoin d'aide avec tout le phrase. 

"Une fois n'est pas coutume : une negociation international s'ouvre dans la satisfaction generale.  Les delegues de 190 pays reunis a Montreal......."

_It does not harm just this once : an international negotiation begins in the general satisfaction_ - this doesn't make sense!!!

j'espere que quelqu'un me peut aider!!!


Merci en avance

Sam


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

"une fois n'est pas coutume" signifie "exceptionnellement", "contrairement à l'habitude"


----------



## Missrapunzel

Yes I agree with Nil.  It means quite litterally "_just because it happened once doesn't make it a habit_".


----------



## CulDeSac

The context:

"Une fois *n’est pas coutume* c’est par les écrivains français que nous commençons"​The suggetion:

For once, we'll begin with the French writers.​
Is this right?
Might there be a comma missing in the French sentence above?


----------



## anne-kate

Yes, it's right. And yes, a comma is missing, after "coutume" in the French sentence.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Just for a change, we'll begin...


----------



## CulDeSac

Keith, Anne-Kate, thank you - all good stuff.

A question. Any ideas on how/where this expression came about? Is there a literary origin possibly?


----------



## anne-kate

Cela signifie précisément que ce n'est pas parce que l'on fait quelque chose une fois que cela va devenir une coutume, c'est à dire quelque chose d'habituel , qui se répète;  on le fait une fois, en passant.

a-k


----------



## CulDeSac

So possibly, the following might be a better translation:

Without making a habit of it, ...​
Thanks again.


----------



## poorBear

CulDeSac said:


> Any ideas on how/where this expression came about? Is there a literary origin possibly?


 
You can see this : Etre coutumier du fait / Une fois n'est pas coutume – Expressio par Reverso


----------



## CulDeSac

poorBear,

Thank you for that link. An excellent read and valuable resource.


----------



## Frantz_Cat

Well it's not so valuable in my view, since nobody really brought here the real and common french use of "Une fois n'est pas coutume".

The thing is that for years and years the common using of this expression is always with an ironic sense. So in fact it works that way, when somebody says :

"Une fois n'est pas coutume commençons par X."

It means in fact that each time so far they started with X !


----------



## AlexPGP

Marvelous information!

So to render the idiom in this ironic sense in English, one might start the sentence with:

"Let's do something different for a change and begin by..."

or 

"Let's break with our long-standing tradition and begin by..."

Or will any old thing do? (e.g., "For once,...")

Cheers...


----------



## CulDeSac

Frantz_Cat,

Welcome to the forum, and it's great to have you contributing another explanation, to which others I'm sure will add yet further opinions.

I see AlexPGP has offered a new english version of the original sentence based on your suggestion, but would I be right in understanding you instead suggests the opposite, something like:

Let's *not* break with our long-standing tradition...

Let's *not* do something different

or, in effect, does this mean:

*Once again*, let us begin by...


----------



## AlexPGP

CulDeSac,

In saying that that the idiom is meant ironically, I believe Frantz_Cat is suggesting something along the lines of the following:

Day 1: "Today, let us begin by considering X."
Day 2: "Today, let us begin by considering X."
Day 3: "Today, let us begin by considering X."
Day 4: "Today, let us begin by considering X."
... then, for some reasonably large number n ...
Day n: "Today, let's do something different and... begin by considering X."

Cheers...


----------



## Frantz_Cat

Hi Dead-end (what means your french nickname ! lol)

"*Once again*, let us begin by.." That's it ! "Une fois n'est pas coutume means exactly that. I mean you can considerate it a little like : "Okay, i do or say exactly the same as usual, and my apologizes for it"  

But the trick is, we french often say a thing to declare exactly its contrary.

Take this dialogue for example :
Paul :" Tu vas faire ça ?" - Franck : "Je vais me gêner, tiens !"

litteraly it can be translated
Paul :"You'll do that?" - Franck :"I will be embarassed !"

But the true meaning of the answer from Franck is : "I won't be embarassed at all, and do it anyway!"

You got it ?


----------



## Toss

Hi all,

Reading this thread, I find myself disagreeing with you as regards the meanging of the French idiom. Anne-kate and CulDeSac were right when using the translations "For once", or "Without making a habit of it".
For me, "Une fois n'est pas coutume" doesn't convey any ironic sense, it is not what linguists call an antiphrasis. It does mean what it means, e.g something like "Let's break with our long-standing tradition and begin by..." as suggested by AlexPGP.
For what it's worth, this is my personal point of view as a French (from France) native speaker.


----------



## Frantz_Cat

Hi Toss, hi all
Let's say for a start that I'm a French native speaker from France as well.
What I will admit is this : the phrase "une fois n'est pas coutume" can be used in the way CulDeSac said it.
And what I maintain because I have a long experience of it (maybe we had  different experience?) is that the ironical way I quoted became more an  more frequent. Radio men use it a lot by the way. And when they say  "une fois n'est pas coutume" 3 time out of 4, it will mean :"yes we know  it always happens like that".


----------



## DearPrudence

Je suis bien d'accord avec l'explication de Frantz_Cat. Je l'avais aussi compris exactement comme ça, qu'il s'agit en fait d'une habitude. Mais j'utilise peut-être trop souvent l'ironie je pense.


----------



## Frantz_Cat

[…]
Bonjour prudence,
Mais non ! C'est ainsi que vont les langues, il y a la lettre et il y a l'usage. certaines formes ne se déclinent plus que presque exclusivement sous leur valence ironique. Et dans ce cas là, ne pas le savoir conduit direct au contresens.
Ainsi j'imagine un traducteur qui lis dans un texte français :" je vais me gêner tiens !" et qui traduit "I will impede myself" aboutissant donc au contresens absolu ! 

Mais c'est aussi pour ça qu'on ne peut jamais rien dire non plus de définitif à propos d'une expression hors contexte.


----------



## Toss

Frantz_Cat said:


> And when they say  "une fois n'est pas coutume" 3 time out of 4, it will mean :"yes we know  it always happens like that".


Et bien, j'aurais dit exactement le contraire, 3 fois sur 4, j'entends le sens littéral dans les conversations de tous les jours. Il doit être exact que le sens ironique est plus fréquemment utilisé à la radio ou à la télévision par des (pseudo-)orateurs, mais dans une conversation courante, il ne me semble pas que ce soit le cas. Question d'environnement certainement.
Je suis par contre complètement d'accord avec la conclusion selon laquelle le contexte est primordial (cf règles du forum)!


----------



## wistou

"Une fois n'est pas coutume" may be said in the ironical way, .... or not. 

But why should it be of such importance ? let's use :

"Just for a change, let's start with.. " ( following  			  				 					 					Keith Bradford ), 

this one can be said in an ironical way, ...or not,   and once again the context will give a clue how it has to be understood.


----------



## ceverny

"Une hirondelle ne fait pas le printemps," even Aristotle uses it in Nichomachean Ethics!

"For once" captures the meaning of the French expression when it describes an exception, as in: "for once, his style was limpid".

The other expressions proposed are good English translations for exceptions to moral rules (drinking, eating, going out late, etc.). "Une fois n'est pas coutume" is mostly used in that sense in common language in French.


----------



## Wodwo

We say 'just this once' when excusing naughty behaviour - drinking or eating too much etc.
'Once won't hurt'.
'It's only once (a year, a month, in a blue moon, etc.)'.


----------



## futursimple

Having read the whole thread (twice!), I just realized that we have a phrase in English that is very close to this, and it is:

"Not to make a habit of it (but)..."  

It means:
"I don't normally do this sort of thing (but)..."


Depending on the tone and the following clause, it can be 100% earnest, or entirely tongue-in-cheek:

"Not to make a habit of it, but I'm going to have just one beer." 
vs.
"Not to make a habit of it, but I'm totally going to have yet another beer."


Here's another example which is how I ended up stumbling upon this helpful thread:

"Une fois n'est pas coutume, c'est un acteur américain qui est à l'honneur au Petit Saint-Martin, au début de l'année prochaine."

via


----------



## trans-latour

L'expression "une fois n'est pas coutume" signifie:
"*Contrairement à ce qui se passe d'habitude*, ....(suit l'exposé d'un évènement)"
L'idée sous-entendue est que la règle habituelle n'est pas remise en cause, et qu'elle continuera à s'appliquer les fois suivantes.

" Une fois n'est pas coutume, le Tour de France partira, cette année, de la région parisienne".
" Une fois n'est pas coutume, la rentrée des classes, cette année, se fera fin aout".
" Une fois n'est pas coutume, j'ai pu sortir du travail avant 17heures (sous-entendu: aujourd'hui ou le jour dont on parle)"
" Une fois n'est pas coutume, j'ai pu, hier, sortir du travail avant 17heures."

Ce qui n'est pas dit, mais est sous-entendu:
-  "mais par la suite, le départ du Tour devrait être loin de Paris"
-  "mais, les années prochaines, la rentrée devrait se dérouler début septembre".
-  "mais les jours à venir, je sortirais du travail surement après 17heures".

Cette expression se borne à constater une réalité, un état de fait.
Elle ne fait, par elle-même, intervenir aucune volonté d'action de la part de celui qui parle. S'il s'agit d'un acte volontaire, ce n'est pas l'expression qui l'indique ou qui l'implique, mais c'est le sens de la phrase.
Il n'y a pas, non plus, de connotation ironique (si la phrase comportait de l'ironie, cela serait dû à son sens et non à la présence de l'expression).


----------



## Chimel

Frantz_Cat said:


> Well it's not so valuable in my view, since nobody really brought here the real and common french use of "Une fois n'est pas coutume".
> 
> The thing is that for years and years the common using of this expression is always with an ironic sense. So in fact it works that way, when somebody says :
> 
> "Une fois n'est pas coutume commençons par X."
> 
> It means in fact that each time so far they started with X !


Dix ans plus tard (!) et pour les futurs lecteurs de ce fil, je voudrais réfuter l'idée de Frantz Cat qui affirme que "Une fois n'est pas coutume" a généralement un sens ironique et antinomique et est plus ou moins synonyme de "comme d'habitude".

De nombreuses expressions peuvent être employées à contre-sens. S'il pleut à verse et qu'il fait un temps pourri, je peux dire ironiquement "Quelle belle journée!". Il n'empêche que le sens premier de "Quelle belle journée" est bien "What a lovely day" (qui peut aussi se dire ironiquement, si le contexte est clair).

De même, "une fois n'est pas coutume" signifie généralement et en principe "contrairement à l'habitude", comme plusieurs l'ont dit. Son sens ironique et antinomique implique un contexte très particulier.


----------



## JClaudeK

trans-latour said:


> Ce qui n'est pas dit, mais est sous-entendu:
> - "mais par la suite, le départ du Tour devrait être loin de Paris"
> - "mais, les années prochaines, la rentrée devrait se dérouler début septembre".
> - "mais les jours à venir, je sortirais du travail surement après 17heures".


Pourquoi tous ces _"par la suite/ les années prochaines/ les jours à venir"_?

"une fois n'est pas coutume" signifie simplement que l'évènement est exceptionnel , qu'il ne se reproduira pas de si tôt *ou* qu'il ne s'est pas produit souvent par le passé. 




trans-latour said:


> "*Contrairement à ce qui se passe d'habitude*, ....(suit l'exposé d'un évènement)"


----------



## trans-latour

Voici l’explication à travers un exemple fictif, dont le but est purement propédeutique.

1) Ces dernières années le Tour de France a toujours pris son départ loin de Paris, souvent même à l'étranger.
2) Cette année (exemple purement fictif) le Tour de France partira de la région parisienne.
3) A partir de là, il y a deux possibilités:
- 3.1) Soit, dans les années à venir, la règle antérieure (la "coutume") qui voulait que le Tour de France parte loin de Paris ne va plus être respectée.
- 3.2) Soit, dans les années à venir, la règle antérieure va rester en vigueur.

Ce n'est que si on pense que l'on est dans la situation 3.2) que l'on peut dire:
"Une fois n'est pas coutume, le départ du Tour de France se fera cette année près de Paris"


----------



## JClaudeK

trans-latour said:


> - 3.2) Soit, dans les années à venir, la règle antérieure va rester en vigueur.
> 
> Ce n'est que si on pense que l'on est dans la situation 3.2) que l'on peut dire:
> "Une fois n'est pas coutume, le départ du Tour de France se fera cette année près de Paris"


Si tu veux dire par là qu'un nouveau cycle commence, d'accord.

Mais dans un avenir plus ou moins lointain, la "règle" pourra à nouveau être brisée et on pourra à nouveau dire "Une fois n'est pas coutume, .......... ."

Donc, selon moi, "Une fois n'est pas coutume, le tour de France .... .* =* *Contrairement à ce qui se passe d'habitude*/ *Exceptionnellement*, le tour de France .... ." suffit amplement comme explication.

Le "sous-entendu"


trans-latour said:


> Ce qui n'est pas dit, mais est sous-entendu:
> - "mais par la suite [pendant un certain temps ! ], le départ du Tour .....


est le même.**


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I think "[Well, (alright then [when a second helping is proposed]) Just this once/Just for once"* would work in sentences like "Une fois n'est pas coutume, je prends une deuxième morceau de gâteau!" Here it could mean either the speaker really doesn't usually do so, or self-deprecatingly if they are a... hearty eater, that they'll indulge thelselves as usual.
*As suggested above.

In the other example, "In a departure from custom, the Tour de France..."

P. S., I've just realized that I've inadvertently (une fois n'est pas coutume!) made a pun (departure from custom)!


----------



## Locape

Je suis d'accord avec toi, @Chimel, ce sens ironique est bien spécifique et se rencontre surtout à la radio et à la télévision, comme expliqué par @Toss (#35). J'ai l'impression qu'il date des années 80 (l'émission Les Nuls ??), que c'était d'abord original, puis drôle, ensuite attendu et maintenant usé.
Mais c'est peut-être ce qui a maintenu cette expression dans le langage courant. Je la trouve d'un registre un peu recherché, surtout à l'oral au sens premier. Plus familièrement, je dirais 'juste pour cette fois', qui est plus proche de l'expression anglaise qui, elle, est d'un registre standard.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Too late to edit my previous; I suppose "_part_" would be better than "_morceau_" for _gâteau_.


----------

